# wer kennt diese Pflanze



## ittig46 (17. Sep. 2013)

im Garten nähe unseremTeich diese schöne Pflanze entdeckt. Wurzel schaut aus wie Petersilienwurzel. Wer kennt Sie und ist sie giftig? Gruß ittig46:


----------



## ittig46 (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: wer kennt diese Pflanze*

wer kennt diese Pflanze


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: wer kennt diese Pflanze*

Kermesbeere (Phytolacca esculenta/Phytolacca acinosa)


----------

